
Building a PWA was our best idea ever - kscriby
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english/building-a-pwa-was-our-best-idea-ever-b7b233726b41
======
partyboat1586
I personally would not have been happy to release this since it's pretty
sluggish on my current gen mid range Android. The user numbers don't lie
though so I'm the fool for valuing performance so highly over functionality. I
love the idea of PWAs, owning the server, single frontend, native like
experience, it's the performance issues that prevent me from moving away from
native.

What was the distribution of users like? Is it mostly mobile?

